# mac os X 10.6 file permissions in ls -l listing.



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi,
I'm fairly new to Mac OS X having been a Windows XP user for a number of years.

Two sections follow:
1. The Question
2. Additional Information

1. The Question
============
What is the @ in the following listing?
What does it mean?
How can I change the permissions to get rid of it?
bash-3.2# ls -l
total 41008
[email protected] 1 _mysql wheel 20803 23 Oct 12:41 andy-nicastros-imac.local.err
[email protected] 6 _mysql wheel 204 22 Oct 13:23 gfr
[email protected] 1 _mysql wheel 5242880 23 Oct 11:28 ib_logfile0
[email protected] 1 _mysql wheel 5242880 21 Oct 21:01 ib_logfile1
[email protected] 1 _mysql wheel 10485760 23 Oct 11:28 ibdata1
[email protected] 71 _mysql wheel 2414 21 Oct 20:50 mysql
[email protected] 2 _mysql wheel 68 4 Sep 21:18 test

2. Additional Information
==================
1. Using cp -p -r I copied the data directory to a directory in my user environment to prepare it for backup to a DVD.

In order to test the backup concept:
2. I renamed (mv) /usr/local/mysql/data to /usr/local/mysql/data_save
3. Using cp -p -r I copied the backed up data directory to /usr/local/mysql/data

When trying to start mysql using 
sudo bash
/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqld_safe
the db fails to start.

If I rename the data directory to data_from_backup and the data_save directory to data,
the db starts as it should.

The failed startup produces the following error:
091023 12:41:54 InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
InnoDB: the directory.
InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1
InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'.
InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
091023 12:41:54 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /usr/local/mysql/data/andy-nicastros-imac.local.pid ended

If I do a directory listing on the data directory that allows mysql to start (or the data_save directory) it looks like this:
-rw-rw---- 1 _mysql wheel 19071 23 Oct 12:49 andy-nicastros-imac.local.err
drwx------ 6 _mysql wheel 204 22 Oct 13:23 gfr
-rw-rw---- 1 _mysql wheel 5242880 23 Oct 12:49 ib_logfile0
-rw-rw---- 1 _mysql wheel 5242880 21 Oct 21:01 ib_logfile1
-rw-rw---- 1 _mysql wheel 10485760 23 Oct 12:49 ibdata1
drwxr-x--- 71 _mysql wheel 2414 21 Oct 20:50 mysql
drwxr-x--- 2 _mysql wheel 68 4 Sep 21:18 test
Note that there is no @ at the end of the permissions, so I assume its presence in the restored backup (see the questions above) is the problem.

Mac OS X 10.6.1 (Snow Leopard)
mysql 5.1 installed from a dmg.

Thanks for your help.
Andynic


----------

